# 2001 Ford F250 Flatbed w/ 2 yr old Western Pro-Plow or Western Wideout



## jdavis11 (Oct 8, 2014)

2001 Ford F250 extended cab 4wd truck with two year old aluminum flatbed and two year old Western fleet flex Pro-Plow w/ buyers wings or 2 year old Western Wide-out. Both plows work great and have hardly has any use. Truck is a work truck with 199,219 miles. Starts and plows great but does have some rust (shown in pictures) and has an exhaust manifold leak which hasn't affected its ability as a good work truck for us. Only reason we are selling is we have gone to using more equipment for snow instead of trucks, so this one has been sitting through most of the snows we have gotten and it is really not needed.

Prices-
Truck alone: $4,000
Truck w/ 2 year old Western Pro Plow: $7,500
Truck w/ 2 year old Western Wideout: $9,000

Please call me at 515-444-7673 with questions or to set up a time to view.


----------

